# php_sessions fails following update



## tunage (May 23, 2015)

Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_start() /blah/file line 2


```
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions] # make all install clean
===> php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===> php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/ctype.so - found
===> php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/dom.so - found
===> php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/filter.so - found
===> php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/gd.so - not found
===> Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/gd.so in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd
===> php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===> php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found
===> php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===> php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so)
===> php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libpng.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng.so)
===> php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so)
===> php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libt1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libt1.so)
===> PHPizing for php56-gd-5.6.8
cd: /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd/work/php-5.6.8/ext/gd: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions
```


```
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions] #

This paste expires on 2015-05-29 22:12:02. View raw. Pasted through we


[\u@vader:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions] # cat /var/db/ports/lang_php56/options
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for php56-5.6.5
_OPTIONS_READ=php56-5.6.5
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=CLI CGI FPM EMBED PHPDBG DEBUG DTRACE IPV6 MAILHEAD LINKTHR ZTS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=CLI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=CGI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=FPM
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=EMBED
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PHPDBG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DEBUG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DTRACE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=IPV6
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MAILHEAD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=LINKTHR
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=ZTS
```

I have reinstalled php56, session, mod_php56 but I hit the above error on extensions.

Anybody know how to bring my PHP SESSIONS back?


----------



## talsamon (May 23, 2015)

You want install php56-gd-5.6.8. But 
	
	



```
OPTIONS_READ=php56-5.6.5
```
. That seems two different versions.
I don't know if this is the reason, but I have in
 /var/db/ports/lang_php56/options:

```
# Options for php56-5.6.7
_OPTIONS_READ=php56-5.6.7
```

( I cannot reproduce this error).


----------



## talsamon (May 23, 2015)

After some trying (only to reproduce the error) now 
	
	



```
OPTIONS_READ=php56-5.6.8
```
.
I would try deinstall php56 complete and reinstall new.
But there's another problem (only as warning):

```
/usr/ports/lang/php56 % sudo make install
===>  php56-5.6.8 has known vulnerabilities:
php56-5.6.8 is vulnerable:
pcre -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2015-2326
CVE: CVE-2015-2325
WWW: http://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/4a88e3ed-00d3-11e5-a072-d050996490d0.html

php56-5.6.8 is vulnerable:
php -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2015-4026
CVE: CVE-2015-4025
CVE: CVE-2015-4024
CVE: CVE-2015-4022
CVE: CVE-2015-4021
WWW: http://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/31de2e13-00d2-11e5-a072-d050996490d0.html

1 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
=> Note: Vulnerable ports are marked as such even if there is no update available.
=> If you wish to ignore this vulnerability rebuild with 'make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php56
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php56
```


----------



## tunage (May 23, 2015)

> ```
> Stop.
> make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php56
> ```




I did a make deinstall, mv the options file and then make all install clean.  Same issue


----------



## talsamon (May 23, 2015)

If you need php56 you can install it with `make install clean DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes`. But keep in mind the vulnerabilities are not fixed yet.


----------



## tunage (May 23, 2015)

Yes, I am using password_hash and need php56

same issues after reinstalling using that command.
php_sessions is still dead. same error


----------



## talsamon (May 23, 2015)

> ===> php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/gd.so - not found



This library is installed on my system by lang/php56 if I set the OPTION ZTS to on. But I see other zts-libraries will be found on your system.
Maybe you have to set the OPTION GD in lang/php56-extensions to on.
Is your system "full" updated?
Does`ls /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/gd.so`  find the library?
What says `pkg_libchk`. (If you don't have this install sysutil/bsdadminscripts).


----------



## talsamon (May 23, 2015)

Only for sure: do you have installed www/php56-session ?


----------



## tunage (May 23, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Only for sure: do you have installed www/php56-session ?


Yes, I have definately installed and reinstalled www/php56-session

Here is error output:


```
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions] # make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for php56-extensions
===>  php56-extensions not installed, skipping
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions] # rm /var/db/ports/lang_php56-extensions/options
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions] # make all install clean  
  +------------------------ php56-extensions-1.0 --------------------------+
  | +--------------------------------------------------------------------+ |
  | |+[ ] BCMATH  bc style precision math functions  | |
  | |+[x] BZ2  bzip2 library support  | |
  | |+[ ] CALENDAR  calendar conversion support  | |
  | |+[x] CTYPE  ctype functions  | |
  | |+[x] CURL  CURL support  | |
  | |+[ ] DBA  dba support  | |
  | |+[x] DOM  DOM support  | |
  | |+[ ] EXIF  EXIF support  | |
  | |+[ ] FILEINFO  fileinfo support  | |
  | |+[x] FILTER  input filter support  | |
  | |+[ ] FTP  FTP support  | |
  | |+[x] GD  GD library support  | |
  | |+[ ] GETTEXT  gettext library support  | |
  | |+[ ] GMP  GNU MP support  | |
  | +-----v(+)---------------------------------------------------21%-----+ |
  +------------------------------------------------------------------------+
  |  <  OK  >  <Cancel>  |
  +------------------------------------------------------------------------+



===>  php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>  php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/bz2.so - found
===>  php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/ctype.so - found
===>  php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/curl.so - found
===>  php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/dom.so - found
===>  php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/filter.so - found
===>  php56-extensions-1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/gd.so - not found
===>  Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/gd.so in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so)
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libpng.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng.so)
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so)
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libt1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libt1.so)
===>  PHPizing for php56-gd-5.6.8
cd: /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd/work/php-5.6.8/ext/gd: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions
```


----------



## talsamon (May 23, 2015)

Sorry, no idea. Is something in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## tunage (May 23, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Sorry, no idea. Is something in /etc/make.conf?


I am running a pure make.conf.  I work with Gentoo a lot and know make.conf very well. Haven't touched it on this system,
I am running a straight from ports/source LAMP install with zero tricks.


----------



## talsamon (May 23, 2015)

Maybe it's not really the proper way, but you can try install graphics/php56-gd with `pkg install.`
And have a look into /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini if there is the line 
	
	



```
extension=gd.so
```
.


----------



## tunage (May 23, 2015)

I had actually already beat you there:



```
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd] # pkg remove php56-gd
Updating database digests format: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
  php56-gd-5.6.8

The operation will free 526 KiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deinstalling php56-gd-5.6.8...
[1/1] Deleting files for php56-gd-5.6.8: 100%
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd] # make all clean install
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so)
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libpng.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng.so)
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so)
===>  php56-gd-5.6.8 depends on shared library: libt1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libt1.so)
===>  PHPizing for php56-gd-5.6.8
cd: /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd/work/php-5.6.8/ext/gd: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd
```


----------



## kpa (May 23, 2015)

Can you try with just `make clean install clean` in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd? The all target is normally not used when building ports and may cause problems if used.


----------



## tunage (May 23, 2015)

kpa said:


> Can you try with just `make clean install clean` in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd? The all target is normally not used when building ports and may cause problems if used.



That command ran successfully. So I did the same thing on extensions, sessions and php56, they all ran successfully. Restarted Apache, same session dead error


----------



## tunage (May 23, 2015)

tunage said:


> That command ran successfully. so I did the same thing on extensions and php56, they all ran successfully. restarted apache, same session dead error




FYI:


```
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/lang/php56] # pkg info
apache24-2.4.12  Version 2.4.x of Apache web server
apachetop-0.12.6_4  Apache RealTime log stats
apr-1.5.1.1.5.4  Apache Portability Library
asciidoc-8.6.9_4  Text document format for writing short documents and man pages
autoconf-2.69  Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms
autoconf-wrapper-20131203  Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
automake-1.15  GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator
automake-wrapper-20131203  Wrapper script for GNU automake
bash-4.3.33  The GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
bigreqsproto-1.1.2  BigReqs extension headers
bind-tools-9.10.2  Command line tools from BIND: delv, dig, host, nslookup...
binutils-2.25  GNU binary tools
bison-2.7.1,1  Parser generator from FSF, (mostly) compatible with Yacc
boehm-gc-7.4.2_3  Garbage collection and memory leak detection for C and C++
ca_root_nss-3.19  Root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
cclient-2007f_2,1  C-client mail access routines by Mark Crispin
cmake-3.1.3  Cross-platform Makefile generator
cmake-modules-3.1.3  Modules and Templates for CMake
curl-7.42.1  Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S) servers
cvsps-2.1_1  Create patchset information from CVS
db5-5.3.28_2  The Oracle Berkeley DB, revision 5.3
dialog4ports-0.1.5_2  Console Interface to configure ports
docbook-1.5  Meta-port for the different versions of the DocBook DTD
docbook-sgml-4.5_1  DocBook SGML DTD
docbook-xml-5.0_3  DocBook XML DTD
docbook-xsl-1.76.1_2  XSL DocBook stylesheets
epic5-1.1.10  The (E)nhanced (P)rogrammable (I)RC-II (C)lient
expat-2.1.0_2  XML 1.0 parser written in C
freetds-0.91.112.0.0,1  Sybase/Microsoft TDS protocol library
freetype2-2.5.5  Free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gcc-4.8.4_3  GNU Compiler Collection 4.8
gcc-ecj-4.5  Eclipse Java Compiler used to build GCC Java
gdbm-1.11_2  GNU database manager
getopt-1.1.6  Replacement for getopt(1) that supports GNU-style long options
gettext-runtime-0.19.4  GNU gettext runtime libraries and programs
gettext-tools-0.19.4  GNU gettext development and translation tools
git-2.4.1  Distributed source code management tool
gmake-4.1_2  GNU version of 'make' utility
gmake-lite-4.1_1  Minimalist version of gnu make
gmp-5.1.3_2  Free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
help2man-1.43.3_1  Automatically generating simple manual pages from program output
idnkit-1.0_5  Library to handle internationalized domain names
iftop-1.0.p4  Display bandwidth usage on an interface by host
indexinfo-0.2.3  Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
inputproto-2.3.1  Input extension headers
iso8879-1986_3  Character entity sets from ISO 8879:1986 (SGML)
jpeg-8_6  IJG's jpeg compression utilities
kbproto-1.0.6  KB extension headers
libICE-1.0.9_1,1  Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libSM-1.2.2_3,1  Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.6.2_3,1  X11 library
libXau-1.0.8_3  Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXdmcp-1.1.2  X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXext-1.3.3_1,1  X11 Extension library
libXpm-3.5.11_3  X Pixmap library
libXt-1.1.4_3,1  X Toolkit library
libatomic_ops-7.4.0_1  Atomic operations access library
libcheck-0.9.14  Unit test framework for C
libedit-3.1.20150325_1  Command line editor library
libffi-3.2.1  Foreign Function Interface
libgcrypt-1.6.3  General purpose crypto library based on code used in GnuPG
libgpg-error-1.19_1  Common error values for all GnuPG components
libiconv-1.14_8  Character set conversion library
libidn-1.29  Internationalized Domain Names command line tool
libltdl-2.4.6  System independent dlopen wrapper
libmcrypt-2.5.8_2  Multi-cipher cryptographic library (used in PHP)
libpaper-1.1.24.3  Library providing routines for paper size management
libpthread-stubs-0.3_6  This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
libtool-2.4.6  Generic shared library support script
libxcb-1.11_1  The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxml2-2.9.2_2  XML parser library for GNOME
libxslt-1.1.28_6  The XSLT C library for GNOME
libyaml-0.1.6_2  YAML 1.1 parser and emitter written in C
libzip-0.11.2_2  C library for reading, creating, and modifying ZIP archives
linux_base-c6-6.6_4  Base set of packages needed in Linux mode for i386/amd64 (Linux CentOS 6)
lynx-2.8.8.2_2,1  Non-graphical, text-based World-Wide Web client
m4-1.4.17_1,1  GNU m4
mod_php56-5.6.8  PHP Scripting Language
mpc-1.0.3  Library of complex numbers with arbitrarily high precision
mpfr-3.1.2_2  Library for multiple-precision floating-point computations
mysql56-client-5.6.24  Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql56-server-5.6.24  Multithreaded SQL database (server)
nano-2.4.1  Nano's ANOther editor, an enhanced free Pico clone
node-0.12.3  V8 JavaScript for client and server
npm-2.10.0  Node package manager
oniguruma4-4.7.1_1  BSDL Regular Expressions library compatible with POSIX/GNU/Perl
p5-Authen-SASL-2.16_1  Perl5 module for SASL authentication
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03_1  Perl5 interface to HMAC Message-Digest Algorithms
p5-Error-0.17023  Error/exception handling in object-oriented programming style
p5-GSSAPI-0.28_1  Perl extension providing access to the GSSAPIv2 library
p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.37  Drop-in replacement for IO::Socket::INET supporting IPv4 and IPv6
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-2.012  Perl5 interface to SSL sockets
p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4  Message handling functions
p5-Mozilla-CA-20141217  Perl extension for Mozilla CA cert bundle in PEM format
p5-Net-SMTP-SSL-1.02  SSL support for Net::SMTP
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.68  Perl5 interface to SSL
p5-Socket-2.019  Networking constants and support functions
pcre-8.35_2  Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl5-5.20.2_4  Practical Extraction and Report Language
php56-5.6.8  PHP Scripting Language
php56-bz2-5.6.8  The bz2 shared extension for php
php56-ctype-5.6.8  The ctype shared extension for php
php56-curl-5.6.8  The curl shared extension for php
php56-dom-5.6.8  The dom shared extension for php
php56-extensions-1.0  "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php56-filter-5.6.8  The filter shared extension for php
php56-gd-5.6.8  The gd shared extension for php
php56-hash-5.6.8  The hash shared extension for php
php56-iconv-5.6.8  The iconv shared extension for php
php56-imap-5.6.8  The imap shared extension for php
php56-json-5.6.8  The json shared extension for php
php56-mbstring-5.6.8  The mbstring shared extension for php
php56-mcrypt-5.6.8  The mcrypt shared extension for php
php56-mysql-5.6.8  The mysql shared extension for php
php56-mysqli-5.6.8  The mysqli shared extension for php
php56-opcache-5.6.8  The opcache shared extension for php
php56-openssl-5.6.8  The openssl shared extension for php
php56-pdo-5.6.8  The pdo shared extension for php
php56-pdo_mysql-5.6.8  The pdo_mysql shared extension for php
php56-pdo_odbc-5.6.8  The pdo_odbc shared extension for php
php56-pdo_sqlite-5.6.8  The pdo_sqlite shared extension for php
php56-phar-5.6.8  The phar shared extension for php
php56-posix-5.6.8  The posix shared extension for php
php56-session-5.6.8  The session shared extension for php
php56-simplexml-5.6.8  The simplexml shared extension for php
php56-sockets-5.6.8  The sockets shared extension for php
php56-sqlite3-5.6.8  The sqlite3 shared extension for php
php56-tokenizer-5.6.8  The tokenizer shared extension for php
php56-xml-5.6.8  The xml shared extension for php
php56-xmlreader-5.6.8  The xmlreader shared extension for php
php56-xmlwriter-5.6.8  The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php56-zip-5.6.8  The zip shared extension for php
php56-zlib-5.6.8  The zlib shared extension for php
pkg-1.5.2  Package manager
pkgconf-0.9.10  Utility to help to configure compiler and linker flags
png-1.6.17  Library for manipulating PNG images
portmaster-3.17.7  Manage your ports without external databases or languages
py27-Babel-1.3_2  Collection of tools for internationalizing Python applications
py27-Jinja2-2.7.3  Fast and easy to use stand-alone template engine
py27-MarkupSafe-0.23  Implements a XML/HTML/XHTML Markup safe string for Python
py27-docutils-0.12  Python Documentation Utilities
py27-pygments-2.0.2  Syntax highlighter written in Python
py27-pytz-2014.10,1  World Timezone Definitions for Python
py27-setuptools27-5.5.1_1  Python packages installer
py27-sphinx-1.2.3  Python documentation generator
python2-2_3  The "meta-port" for version 2 of the Python interpreter
python27-2.7.9_1  Interpreted object-oriented programming language
rsync-3.1.1_3  Network file distribution/synchronization utility
ruby-2.1.6,1  Object-oriented interpreted scripting language
ruby20-2.0.0.645,1  Object-oriented interpreted scripting language
screen-4.2.1_5  Multi-screen window manager
sdocbook-xml-1.1_1,2  "Simplified" DocBook XML DTD
sqlite3-3.8.10.1  SQL database engine in a C library
t1lib-5.1.2_4,1  Type 1 font rasterization library for Unix/X11
tcl86-8.6.4  Tool Command Language
tree-1.7.0  Display a tree-view of directories with optional color or HTML output
unixODBC-2.3.2_1  ODBC library suite for Unix
w3m-0.5.3_4  Pager/text-based WWW browser
wget-1.16.2_1  Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
xcb-proto-1.11  The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) protocol
xcmiscproto-1.2.2  XCMisc extension headers
xextproto-7.3.0  XExt extension headers
xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  XFree86-Bigfont extension headers
xmlcatmgr-2.2_2  SGML and XML catalog manager
xmlcharent-0.3_2  XML character entities
xmlto-0.0.26_2  Front-end to an XSL toolchain
xorg-macros-1.19.0  X.Org development aclocal macros
xproto-7.0.27  X11 protocol headers
xtrans-1.3.5  Abstract network code for X
```


----------



## talsamon (May 23, 2015)

> Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_start() /blah/file line 2



What is in line 2 and following lines in "blah/file" ?

And have a look at the output of `php -i`.

*.*


----------



## tunage (May 23, 2015)

talsamon said:


> What is in line 2 and following lines in "blah/file" ?
> 
> And have a look at the output of `php -i`.
> 
> *.*



line 2 =

```
session_start();
```

`# php -v`

```
PHP 5.6.8 (cli) (built: May  7 2015 15:14:00)
Copyright (c) 1997-2015 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.6.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2015 Zend Technologies
  with Zend OPcache v7.0.4-dev, Copyright (c) 1999-2015, by Zend Technologies
```


----------



## tunage (May 24, 2015)

`php -i [URL]https://bpaste.net/show/7a864d54d4e0[/URL]`


----------



## talsamon (May 24, 2015)

In the moment I see nothings wrong. Have again a look into /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini. If for each extension you use is an entry, and there is no doubled entries (this can happen if you reinstall php).

After session_start(), maybe there is a function or more (usually it is) , maybe the error is in the next function (I remember on linux, there were changes - but I had no problems with it on FreeBSD).


----------



## tunage (May 24, 2015)

There is only one line is the file beside the php anchors, the one line is:

```
session_start();
```

There are zero lines of code following or in front that line.

```
<?php session_start(); ?>
```
 is the entire script.

I did have to add the sessions module to the end of extensions.ini, but that was a while ago.


```
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/www/mod_php56] # cat /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini
extension=ctype.so
extension=dom.so
extension=filter.so
extension=hash.so
extension=iconv.so
extension=json.so
extension=mysql.so
zend_extension=/usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/opcache.so
extension=pdo.so
extension=pdo_sqlite.so
extension=phar.so
extension=posix.so
extension=simplexml.so
extension=sqlite3.so
extension=tokenizer.so
extension=xml.so
extension=xmlreader.so
extension=xmlwriter.so
extension=bz2.so
extension=curl.so
extension=mbstring.so
extension=mcrypt.so
extension=mysqli.so
extension=openssl.so
extension=pdo_mysql.so
extension=zip.so
extension=zlib.so
extension=gd.so
extension=imap.so
extension=pdo_odbc.so
extension=sockets.so
extension=session.so
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/www/mod_php56] # cat /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini|grep sess
extension=session.so
[\u@vader:/usr/ports/www/mod_php56] #
```


----------



## tunage (May 24, 2015)

Solved.
I uninstalled all of PHP and then re-installed via pkg, made sure all modules loaded via `php -m` including sessions (made sure it was removed and re-install), restarted Apache and now all is well.

No clue exactly but first clue was a missing libphp5.so from the apache24 directory.

I got lucky.


----------

